# Iron Man Kit????



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Rumor going around that Moebius is doing a kit on the movie version. But there is nothing on the site to back that up.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

It's true. :dude: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215134

RK


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Nothing ready to show yet. We are hoping to have something up there soon. We do have licensing, and the sculpt is moving along though!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Strike while the Iron Man is hot!:thumbsup:

Huzz


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow!!! Now there will be a kit that screams light kit!! Can't wait for this one...Jeff


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

:drunk: Sorry... did not see that thread Roy.

If it does happen... will being buying serveral of the kits. What to do one as IM before the hotrod red is added and then one where the hotrod red is added!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I can't decide which future Moebius kit offering I'm looking forward to more--Iron Man or Rommel's Rod. Rommel's Rod has the nostalgic edge, but a quality Iron Man styrene kit is _*long*_ overdue. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Will the mask flip up to show Robert Downey's face?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ooooh... Good question!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd like the "airbrake" deployed, F22 fight version please.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ironman 2 greenlighted this morning


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

BatToys said:


> Will the mask flip up to show Robert Downey's face?


That would be uber cool. A nice little extra, good idea.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

uber cool? :lol: sorry...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

otto said:


> That would be uber cool. A nice little extra, good idea.



Nice idea Bat! If Moebius could do that it would be great!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Removable face plate armor? Like the action figure?


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Nice little collection!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Those aren't my photos, but I do have every one of them and then some. The really old one I got when my son was little. BTW- After the movie Iron Man, I'd kill for a Hulkbuster.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A full size Iron Man h:thumbsup:elmet would be great.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> A full size Iron Man h:thumbsup:elmet would be great.


Already available for pre-order, if you have the bucks:

http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/05/09/cool-stuff-iron-man-prop-replica-helmets/


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

They don't give them away,yikes.The 1960's helmet I would like best.


----------

